# [SOLVED] Wireless Network Controller Problems.



## redstorm3265 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I had to reinstall Windows Vista Premium on my laptop and it installed every driver but my wireless networking card. All it says in device manager is Unknown Devices\Network Controller
and I used a program called UnknownDevices and it says my WLAN card is "Broadcom Corp BCM4310 USB Controller" I've searched my laptops manufactures website and googled for the driver all over the place, downloaded all recommended but no luck, it just says "locate software online" and it doesn't find it. Please help me out, if you need anymore info I'll be glad to supply


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

Hello,

What is the make/model of the laptop?


----------



## redstorm3265 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

Acer Aspire 4720Z


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

Download the Driver from the manufacturer website. Extract the files then run the 

setup file.


----------



## redstorm3265 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

I have already tried that and it still says it is unknown. Here's where I got the driver from, also I've downloaded all and installed all and still no luck. 
http://gd.panam.acer.com/home/
Notebook\Aspire\4720Z
Selected the right OS-Windows Vista Home Premium X32
Downloaded All WLAN drivers
"Atheros"
"Broadcom" which I know that's the one but Driver still doesn't work -.-"
"Intel"
NO LUCK :\


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

Hello,

Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=17525

Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...32-bit+version&lang=eng&strOSs=153&submit=Go!


----------



## redstorm3265 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

I have tried those too Riskyone101, trust me I looked every where,downloaded everything and it just says "Unknown Devices>Network Controller


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

Heres your answer here:
http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R174291.exe 

bcmwl5.inf file here:
http://www.infdump.com/download-inf-files_new.php/inffiles/B/bcmwl5.inf/-/download.html

driver sweeper:
http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=driversweeper

1. run drive sweeper and make sure the pc is clear of previous installations.
2. reboot pc if any found
3. install "bcmwl5.inf", (put this in C:/drive - document and settings under your name)
4. install the driver
5. reboot pc


----------



## redstorm3265 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

Can you give me an example about where to put the bcmwl5.inf I.E. C:\users\....

oh and also do you mean the drivers supplied on acers website? when you say install driver? or is this "http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R174291.exe" the driver?
and one more thing, what exactly am i supposed to do with this "driversweeper" i ran it (as admin) and it i think found drivers? lol idk heres a pic of what it shows (file attached)


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

put the bcmwl5.inf in document and settings in "your name" folder.

http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R174291.exe (this is the driver)

TY for the pic, dont need to nothing here, as it does not contain any
network files listed to remove. Just wanted to be sure you will get a good
install without any conflicts.


----------



## redstorm3265 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

sorry if its frustrating to ask this but I don't know exactly where documents and settings folder is, i remember accessing it before but i for got., but i need the file path please.
Wait, do you mean install the file by right clicking and choosing install? because if thats the case then I get an error, heres a pic.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

My computer - C (if this the drive your operating system is on) Documents and settings
"your name" folder (the name your signed in under)

just cut and paste it there, then install the driver.


----------



## redstorm3265 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

Well I finally got a little smarter than this computer lol and when you search for drivers and it ask if you have a CD then you select let me choose.. I just selected C:\ and it found one  and now it works but most likely if i hadn't of came on here i wouldn't of ever thought of that.
but i still cant seem to find this docs and settings in C:\ heres a pic of what C:\ contains


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

users


----------



## redstorm3265 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

lol please mind the runescape thing, but yeah heres what it shows


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

there you go, your in your folder.


----------



## redstorm3265 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Controller Problems.*

Well thx  oh yeah that driver you supplied worked  so THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Your welcome, glad you got it!


----------



## amplex (Dec 28, 2009)

http://devid.info/index.php?text=PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_E003105B&id=30

This one worked for me. It is indeed a dell driver (this is for an Acer Aspire 4720z), but it works because its a Broadcom (VEN_14E4) 4315 chip (DEV_4315) that runs the WLAN, same as in some dell models.

ray:

To learn how to find these things, do a search on Device instance id, if you search for part of that, you can find any driver for any hardware (with a little time and luck)!
:1angel:


----------



## joseph31091 (Nov 8, 2011)

i have a question. . does the driver support vista operating system? i try to do the same thing but it says operating system not supported. pls help me..


----------

